# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Video máy bẻ đai sắt tự động

## phamtinh

Bên em chuyên chế tạo , sản xuất : Máy bẻ đai sắt tự động , máy uốn ống, máy bẻ tai dê, máy gập sắt bó,.....
Dưới đây là video máy bẻ đai sắt tự động ai có nhu cầu liên hệ. có ý kiến nâng cao sản phẩm hãy comment góp ý mình nhé.
Liên hệ: 0906876025 - 0167 286 9588
Web: Máy bẻ đai sắt
Fanpage facebook: Máy bẻ đai sắt xây dựng.

----------

haignition, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

cho em xin giá nhé

----------


## phamtinh

> cho em xin giá nhé


Giá 65 triệu nhé bác, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## Luyến

> Giá 65 triệu nhé bác, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm.


Vâng thank.

----------


## Tuấn

Máy ngon quá bác chủ ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Ké bác chủ thớt tẹo, nhà mình có cụ nào biết chỗ bán hay chế cái máy duỗi dây thép nhỏ nhỏ không ạ ? chỉ cho em với. Em cần duỗi mấy cái dây inox 1,6 và 2,4mm, em củm ơn

----------


## phamtinh

> Ké bác chủ thớt tẹo, nhà mình có cụ nào biết chỗ bán hay chế cái máy duỗi dây thép nhỏ nhỏ không ạ ? chỉ cho em với. Em cần duỗi mấy cái dây inox 1,6 và 2,4mm, em củm ơn


Bên em còn có con đây bác, bác có nhu cầu liên hệ em nhé: 0906876025.

----------


## phamtinh

> Máy ngon quá bác chủ ạ


Thank bác , có ai cần ủng hộ em nhé.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bên em còn có con đây bác, bác có nhu cầu liên hệ em nhé: 0906876025.


Cho em cái giá với chút thông tin về con máy với bác ui

----------


## phamtinh

> Cho em cái giá với chút thông tin về con máy với bác ui


Máy duỗi sắt 2mm đến 5mm
Hình ảnh máy, Bác xem chi tiết bác vui lòng xem tại đây nhé : http://maybedaisatrenhat.blogspot.co...g-2mm-5mm.html

----------

